# KB Authors-Got a bargain priced book? List all books under 3 bucks here!



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Like many of the other KB members, I wish we had a sticky topic for the bargain books offered by the authors here in the Book Bazaar. But until that becomes a reality, I took a cue from Dawson and decided to create a thread where authors can list their bargain priced books. If you have a book that is 3 dollars or less including free kindle, ebooks, .pdf or .doc offers, I invite you to list them here. Your readers will thank you for it!

(Note: This thread does not in any way, shape, or form replace an author's book thread. It simply helps to streamline the process of finding the bargain books located here in the The Book Bazaar.)

Bargain Books by KB member authors in The Book Bazaar:

$3.00-2.00:

Widow's Tale

Legacy of the Ghost: Book 2: Lord of Chaos Trilogy

City of Rogues (Book I of The Kobalos Trilogy)

$1.99-1.01:

The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga)

Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter)

The Red Cross of Gold [URL=II:]II:. The King of Terrors[/url]

A Soldier's Love

Front Page News

Gold Star Wife

A Different Tune

A Truck Story

The Psychokitty Speaks Out: Diary of a Mad Housecat

The Psychokitty Speaks Out: Something of Yours Will Meet a Toothy Death

Barely Maid (A Ruby Gordon Mystery)

PARALLAX

VICARIOUS

The Cloud

The Holmes and Watson Mysterious Events and Objects Consortium: The Case of the Witch's Talisman

Belt Buckles & Pajamas

The Twenty Dollar Bill

Dreamer: A Novel Of the Silent Empire

Nightmare (The Silent Empire)

Let's Talk Honestly, One Black Man's Thoughts

The Hillsiders by George L. Cook III

The Rules: A Guide For People Owned By Cats

Rogue Wave

Charybdis

As Simple As That

Finding Father Rabbit

It's Not About The Cookies

Stalker

The Lost Secret of Fairies: The Crystal Keeper Chronicles Book 1

Wrong Number

The God Wars

The Absence of Color

From the Writer Half of My Being: Poems and Short Stories in Search of a Reader

Sumner Gardens

$1.00 and under:

Elfhunter (A Tale of Alterra, The World That Is)

Three Avenues of Escape

Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke (The Fitzgerald Brothers)

Wysard

Lord Brother

The Spells of Mrestronias (Tales of Faktranslykfarn and Victor, Wandering Warriors)

The Grove

No Irish Need Apply

Cutting the Cheese

Bobby's Trace

Turning Idolater

Surviving an American Gulag

Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher?

Advantage Disadvantage

J.D. The Plot to Steal J.D. Salinger's Manuscripts

The Academician - Southern Swallow Book I

PRISONER 392

THE BRANK OF KHOSADAM

Mighty Hammer Down (Legend of Reason Series)

A Writer's Journey in Poetry & Prose

**** Geekian - a short story

The Colorado Sequence

Double Life

Gone, the Day

Baling

Timberwolf - A Spooky Short Story

Early Morning Trail Ride - A Short Story

Three Hidden Chicks - A Bedtime Story

A Wild Ride - a bedtime story

MetaGame

Diablo's Return

The Misogynist

Waiting For Spring

Build My World

Save Me

Shadow of the Ghost: Book 1: Lord of Chaos Trilogy

$0.10

The Caliphate

$0.01

Soul Identity

$0.00 (free books):


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

OK, Kevis, so I think this is a good idea as well and it seems to me that it should have been so long 'ere now because the readers can find us here rather than searching through a whole bunch of threads for cheap reads. I only wish you had posted it before I made a new thread for my $.99 book, but since you did, here I am as just another... ta da!!: Shameless Self-Promoter. 

_The Red Cross of Gold_:. *the King of Terrors* is on sale for a mere $.99.

Extra! Extra! Read all about it! King of Terror on sale!   99 Cents!  That's less than a cup of coffee, Ladies and Gentlemen!


----------



## magehammer (Nov 26, 2008)

Though, my work is only a short story, it is .99.

Thanks for this thread.

http://www.amazon.com/Spells-Mrestronias-Faktranslykfarn-Wandering-Warriors/dp/B002C75NWO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1244555072&sr=8-1

Here is the product description for my story:

Two swords-for-hire take on a job to protect a wizard as she ventures into an old tomb in search of the legacy of a powerful mage. Enter the fantastic world of Faktranslykfarn and Victor, a place of wizards and warriors, villains and monsters, magic and secret societies. This short story is told in the spirit of old school role-playing games and the fiction that inspired those games. If you have spent time in dank, dark, and dangerous dungeons while huddled over a table filled with soft drinks, paper, miniatures, and dice, then this story is for you. This is a story for gamers and fantasy adventure lovers alike.

I hope it sounds like something you might be interested in and that you check it out.

Thank you,

Chad Ries


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> OK, Kevis, so I think this is a good idea as well and it seems to me that it should have been so long 'ere now because the readers can find us here rather than searching through a whole bunch of threads for cheap reads. I only wish you had posted it before I made a new thread for my $.99 book, but since you did, here I am as just another... ta da!!: Shameless Self-Promoter.


It's never too late to join the party, Brendan!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I've noticed that there are quite a number of 99 cent bargain kindle books out there and so far we only have 3 authors participating on this thread. Many KB members have been requesting a single thread to view bargain books. Wading through a sea of author/book threads can be challenging for anyone. Why not make it easy on our readers and post all of our 99 cent books on this thread? It sure as heck saves time and if the reader is interested in your books, they can always find your thread here in the Book Bazaar to learn more about your works. I invite every author with a 99 cent book to post their books here. If you have a limited-time only offer, feel free to mention it here as well.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

well my book is now discounted to $0.80 so it doesn't really qualify I guess. But if readers want to pay the extra $0.19 they can send me a check.

See signature for book link.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Where are all the 99 cent books?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Wish there was a sticky thread for the Bargain Books in The Book Bazaar? List your bargain books here!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry to go off topic in your thread, Kevis, but perhaps you can enlighten me.  Since $1.00 books are discounted to $.80 by amazon, why would the author not want to set the price to $1.00?  Author gets the same commission, and the reader gets a lower price while feeling like they got a bigger bargain.  This seems to be what a lot of our "regulars" are doing lately.  It seems like a no brainer to me, so is there a reason not to do this?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

marianner - marketing - 99 cents "sounds" less than $1, 9.99 is "less" than $10.00

I think the thread should be for 99 cents and less - I always check those and probably spend more money buying those than I do the 9.99 ones that I know I will read, the others I don't know I will read, but when I do I find some pretty good authors and stories.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll be happy to take advantage of free advertising. Thanks!

Links to my books can be found in my signature. 

From In The Library Reviews: "A masterful fantasy by an extremely talented author, Wysard is certainly not to be missed. Ms. Kephart has created a beautiful world, complete with many different civilizations, peoples, laws, and creatures. She's given it life, imbuing it with feudal hostilities, caste grudges, religious debates and politics. Throughout the novel, we learn much about this world, but it never takes over the storyline or does more than register in the reader's mind. The focus remains on Ryel, on his quest and his destiny.
      I know without a doubt, Wysard will be placed on my keeper shelf after I finish rereading it and if Lord Brother is anything like its predecessor, it too will be a must read."

Both volumes are $0.99 all summer long. Not quite beach reading perhaps, but perfect for a dark quiet night with a bit of soft thunder afar off.

CK


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Kevis,

I think the reason most authors list their books at 99 cents rather than a dollar is because they don't realize that Amazon discounts one, and not the other. 99 cents hardly sounds better when the consumer can see that a $1.00 book costs 19 cents less.

Maybe you could change the title of this thread to $1.00 or less? Seems to me that not only $0.80 books, but Kindle authors who offer free ebooks should be listed here as well.


----------



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

Great thread, thanks...

Here's a blurb and description of my novel, The Grove:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002AVU2MI

Product Description:

"Spare and evocative as a cornfield in autumn, The Grove marks the arrival of a haunting, powerful new voice in contemporary fiction. John Rector writes with deceptive grace, spinning out irresistible prose with a dark pulse between every line. This is psychological suspense at its most seductive. I loved it."

-Sean Doolittle, award-winning author of Dirt, Burn, Rain Dogs, The Cleanup, and Safer

--

The last time farmer Dexter McCray went off his medication, someone wound up dead. So, after waking from an alcoholic blackout to discover his tractor stuck in a ditch and the body of a teenage girl in the cottonwood grove bordering his cornfield, things look worryingly familiar.

With no alibi and a creeping suspicion that he might indeed be guilty, Dexter decides to investigate the crime himself. He can't tell anybody. Not his friend, the sheriff, who keeps offering to help him winch his tractor out of the ditch. Nor his estranged wife, whose love he's desperate to win back. And certainly not the Tollivers, his ******* neighbors.

Fortunately, Dexter's not entirely alone. He has some help.

In the shape of the dead girl herself.

--

Thanks again for the thread.

John


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

marianner said:


> Sorry to go off topic in your thread, Kevis, but perhaps you can enlighten me. Since $1.00 books are discounted to $.80 by amazon, why would the author not want to set the price to $1.00? Author gets the same commission, and the reader gets a lower price while feeling like they got a bigger bargain. This seems to be what a lot of our "regulars" are doing lately. It seems like a no brainer to me, so is there a reason not to do this?


Marianner,

You're absolutely right. The reason why I started a 99 cents thread is because Dawson already created an 80 cent thread, which is the maximum discount that Amazon will allow authors to set their book price. I think it would be deceptive to post a 99 cents book, which is 19 cents higher than an 80 cents book on his thread.

In the case of 99 cents books, there are far more 99 cent books available than 80 cents books and in many cases are specifically priced at 99 cents so that the author can get a slightly higher royalty than he will at 80 cents. It may not seem like much, but to a starving artist who is counting his pennies, there is a difference.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> Kevis,
> 
> I think the reason most authors list their books at 99 cents rather than a dollar is because they don't realize that Amazon discounts one, and not the other. 99 cents hardly sounds better when the consumer can see that a $1.00 book costs 19 cents less.
> 
> Maybe you could change the title of this thread to $1.00 or less? Seems to me that not only $0.80 books, but Kindle authors who offer free ebooks should be listed here as well.


Greg,

You are also correct that most authors don't know about that if they priced their titles at 1.00 instead of 99 cents their books get discounted to 80 cents. On the other hand, authors experienced in Kindle pricing knows that if they set their books at the price of $1.24, their books will still be discounted at 99 cents and they will recieve a slightly higher royalty than if they simply set their books at 99 cents. To the reader, this is a mute point. But I wanted to feature a thread on Kindle Boards where authors with bargain priced books could showcase them all in one place here at The Book Bazaar.

I will say this, after reading your comments, I think Dawson and I should change our strategies a bit. I'm going to change the title of this post to include all books under 3 bucks. I'll suggest that Dawson feature all books that are less than 1 dollar, that way if someone wants to find the maximum discounted books they can go to his thread.

Thanks for the suggestion guys. It was a wise one!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> In the case of 99 cent books, there are far more 99 cent books available and in many cases are specifically priced at 99 cents so that the author can get a slightly higher royalty than he will at 80 cents. It may not seem like much, but to a starving artist who is counting his pennies, there is a difference.


But amazon pays commissions based on the list price, not the discounted price. So you actually aren't losing anything.



Kevis Hendrickson said:


> You are also correct that most authors don't know about that if they priced their titles at 1.00 instead of 99 cents their books get discounted to 80 cents. On the other hand, authors experienced in Kindle pricing knows that if they set their books at the price of $1.24, their books will still be discounted at 99 cents and they will recieve a slightly higher royalty than if they simply set their books at 99 cents.


That's a good point, though.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

marianner said:


> Sorry to go off topic in your thread, Kevis, but perhaps you can enlighten me. Since $1.00 books are discounted to $.80 by amazon, why would the author not want to set the price to $1.00? Author gets the same commission, and the reader gets a lower price while feeling like they got a bigger bargain. This seems to be what a lot of our "regulars" are doing lately. It seems like a no brainer to me, so is there a reason not to do this?


There sure is.



marianner said:


> But amazon pays commissions based on the list price, not the discounted price. So you actually aren't losing anything.
> 
> That's a good point, though.


Marianne,

That's where my second point trumps the idea of lumping all 99 cents books together. The books that are priced at 99 cents receives a lower royalty than the books that are set at a higher price. Basically, it goes like this: Amazon pays 35 cents for every $1.00 a kindle book costs. Which means if an author sets his book price at $1.24, even though it is discounted to 99 cents, he is going to make 70 cents instead of 35 cents. So you are absolutely correct that amazon pays authors for the list price and not the discounted price. But if an author wants to make 70 cents per book sold rather than 35 cents, he would not want to discount his book to 80 or 99 cents, but rather $1.24. The reader still gets the book for less than a dollar and the author makes back nearly a dollar from each book sale. A mutually beneficial tactic if you ask me.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

So my The Red Cross of Gold [URL=II:]II:. The King of Terrors[/url] is still on for $.99. Here's a small blurb from the book and please read with care because these are angels we're talking about here:

Meanwhile, several yards away just under the arms of the trees, the three awful figures advanced on Ramsay until he was encircled by them. He drew a circle in the dirt around his feet and held up the flaming sword in front of him as he turned in a tight circle, facing them off. He could feel the heat from their bodies and see the glowing centers of their black eyes. They stopped within three meters of him and stood swaying, betraying the ephemeral nature of their existence.

"Wherefore comest thou here, thou King of Terrors?" Mark jerked his head around at the sound of the unearthly voice. Were they speaking to him?

He did not know the answer to the question.

"Pray tell what hast thou upon thy brow, Prince of the Grave?" This voice came from directly behind him.

He spun around. The angels seemed to be moving around him in a slow, counterclockwise circle, but he did not know if it was an illusion or not.

"Dost thou put on the raiment of the Dragon, the blood of the crucifixion, thou Assassin?" Again the voice was from a different direction.

He turned again and touched his forehead lightly with his left index finger. He had forgotten about the dragon's blood on his forehead.


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Here is my new sci-fi novel MetaGame at 80 cents. It has recieved some great reviews.

You can get it here: http://www.amazon.com/MetaGame-ebook/dp/B002AJ88LC

/////////
Blurb: 
Life is a game, literally. Winners earn immortality, while losers are condemned to aging and death. D_Light, a gifted player, knows this all too well and he's willing to do anything to win-even kill. It is no wonder then that when given the chance to enter a MetaGame-an exclusive, high-stakes, anything goes contest-he's quick to jump at the opportunity. The MetaGame starts out well enough for D_Light, the first quest being to hunt down a dangerous fugitive, but through his own ambition, the tables turn and D_Light finds himself the renegade. Now, D_Light pits himself against his world to find the truth behind "The Game" and must decide between winning it and saving what's left of his humanity.

This novel blends emerging political and cultural trends, such as gaming culture, globalization, and the ever-increasing hegemony of corporations, with technological trends, such as genetic engineering, artificial intelligence, and virtual reality. Emerging from this stew is an original world to explore through the point of view of several of its "players".
////////

Thanks!
Sam


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Under 3 bucks? I have a couple  Thank you for the thread 

Widow's Tale --$2.39

Rogue Wave --$1.43

_Widow's Tale_ ---

Serena Murphy was losing her mind.
Every night Serena stood on the deck of O'Flanagans Tavern, searching Maine's rugged coast for a sign of her husband's body. Though he was pronounced lost at sea, Alan Murphy still haunted her as only his malevolent spirit could. In the loft above her tavern, Serena hears footsteps pace across her living room floor, yet when she turns, no one is there. 
Alan would not let a little thing like death stop him from tormenting her. If she could just find his body, surely this torture would stop.
It had been ten years since Brett Murphy saw his sister in-law, although the separation was by design, to avoid temptation. Now Brett was in Victory Cove, not to declare his feelings for Serena, but to discover the truth about his brother's death. In doing so, he must battle Serena's ghosts, both real and contrived.

_Rogue Wave_ ---

U.S. Geological Survey expert, Nick McCord can not account for the destructive waves assaulting the Windward coast of Oahu. The only viable culprit is the new housing development, Manale Palms and its attractive contractor, Briana Holt.
Try as he might to find blame with Briana and her site, the truth remains a mystery as yet another threatening wave attacks the coast. Now allies, Nick and Briana narrow in on the source of these anomalies and find themselves in a struggle to save the island coast and their very lives.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

First of all, if you go to The Book Bazaar, you'll find lots of threads with free and bargain books:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,42.0.html

Free books each month are listed here, with a new thread opened each month:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9288.0.html

Same here for bargain books:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9289.0.html

We've been doing this for many months...

Sharyn


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sharyn, the difference with this thread is that it is specifically for authors to announce their own books offered at bargain prices. Per the forum guidelines, they are requested not to list their books in the Free and Bargain threads at the top of this forum, which are for books people find OTHER than those offered by our member authors. This thread is a fine way for the various member authors to collect _their_ bargain books into one thread if they choose to.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Double Life by Dawson Vosburg, a sci fi YA novel by a 14-year-old author priced at 80 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Double-Life-ebook/dp/B002BH4H3Q/

Blurb: What if you could leap into your own overactive imagination? And what if you met your imaginary friends there? What if it was real? This all happens to an intelligent, imaginative boy named Josiah Jones, who finds a portal into his own world. Now, stuck inside, he has to fight the battle of his life inside his own head. This remarkable piece of storytelling is fast, fresh, and fun, and keeps you engaged in this boy's strange double life between the imagined and the real.

I agree with Ann--this is for AUTHORS (just like my under $1 post is).

Dawson


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

All of mine are under 3 bucks...

Charybdis
As Simple As That
Finding Father Rabbit
It's Not About The Cookies
The Psychokitty Speaks Out: Diary of a Mad Housecat
The Psychokitty Speaks Out: Something of Yours Will Meet a Toothy Death
The Rules: A Guide For People Owned By Cats

First three are a series, in that order; as are the two Pscyhokitty books. INATC and The Rules stand alone.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sharyn, the difference with this thread is that it is specifically for authors to announce their own books offered at bargain prices.


Sorry. I didn't see that mentioned anywhere...thought it was just a duplicate of what was posted elsewhere.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Thumper said:


> All of mine are under 3 bucks...
> 
> Charybdis
> As Simple As That
> ...


Some pretty good titles, thanks.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sharyn, the difference with this thread is that it is specifically for authors to announce their own books offered at bargain prices. Per the forum guidelines, they are requested not to list their books in the Free and Bargain threads at the top of this forum, which are for books people find OTHER than those offered by our member authors. This thread is a fine way for the various member authors to collect _their_ bargain books into one thread if they choose to.


Works for me.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

CS said:


> Works for me.


Me, too...in fact, I think it's a great idea. I just think it should be obvious from the thread title that that's what it is.

Sharyn


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks you Kevis. Currently (as of June 21st) I have 6 of my books selling at $ .99. (I'll have another one that's stuck in an Amazon process).

*No Irish Need Apply 
Cutting the Cheese
Bobby's Trace
Turning Idolater
Surviving an American Gulag
Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher?*

Enjoy

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

My novella A Truck Story is available for $1.99.

Thanks again to CS, who took a chance on it the other day and said this about it:



CS said:


> I just downloaded and finished A Truck Story in one sitting. I don't watch baseball, but for whatever reason, I love baseball books and movies. I really enjoyed this story. It was a lot of fun.


C'mon. Be like CS!

Take a chance . . .

You'll be glad you did!


----------



## Erik Williams (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for starting this thread. My end of the world novella GONE, THE DAY is available. Here is a quick blurb:

Mike wakes up to discover that darkness has consumed the world. No sun. No sky. No stars. Only blackness. Before he can question what has happened, or even his own sanity, great beasts swarm out of the void and begin a lethal assault on mankind.

http://www.amazon.com/Gone-the-Day-ebook/dp/B002D48LGQ


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson:

Ed, Thanks and keep the bargains coming. 
To think, I had $67+ in my Amazon Account last week...I


Spoiler



pissed


 it away without batting an eylash. I've gotten loads of great but affordable reads for it...not complaining.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

SJC:

Thanks. Enjoy. I do hope everything is going better for you and your family. I keep you and your parents in my prayers.

Ed Patterson


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Thumper said:


> All of mine are under 3 bucks...
> 
> Charybdis
> As Simple As That
> ...


 You mean there are TWO phchokitty books? {clicks rapidly to go to Amazon to get the second one!}

I am a psychokitty fan!

patrisha


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

patrisha #150 said:


> You mean there are TWO phchokitty books? {clicks rapidly to go to Amazon to get the second one!}
> 
> I am a psychokitty fan!
> 
> patrisha


Three, technically...though The Rules isn't journal-form; it's paw-drawn illustrations with some of Max's wisdom thrown in.

Apparently, he thinks he's wise...


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Got past the 300 sale mark for Double Life today (both print and Kindle)! Can I get a woot woot?

I've sold 303 to date. Exciting! But don't stop now--there's more fun to be had! Pick up Double Life. It's only 80 cents!

http://www.amazon.com/Double-Life-ebook/dp/B002BH4H3Q/

Dawson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Excellent Dawson. That is really good news. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Also, I did a guest blog on Books on the Knob today. You can see that at http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com ! Karen was really kind to let me on.

Dawson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If I had started publishing at your age instead of at mine, I'd have 500 books by now.   You're doing yourself proud. Firecracker.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> If I had started publishing at your age instead of at mine, I'd have 500 books by now.  You're doing yourself proud. Firecracker.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Thanks Ed.

Have you started reading my book? I believe you got one...I don't remember....

Remember that once you've read my book to post a review. I need them to keep sales moving up!

Dawson
http://www.amazon.com/Double-Life-ebook/dp/B002BH4H3Q/


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

That's the way, Dawson. keep on my back. I did start reading your book and will finish it. I have a dozen books in the read stage, and in full throttle of writing 2 new novels, one with a deadline at the end of July. But that's no excuse is it?   Especially since I can listen to it on the Kindle DX.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> That's the way, Dawson. keep on my back. I did start reading your book and will finish it. I have a dozen books in the read stage, and in full throttle of writing 2 new novels, one with a deadline at the end of July. But that's no excuse is it?  Especially since I can listen to it on the Kindle DX.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Yes, you can...I forgot about that. Does the voice sound any good reading Double Life to you? lol.

Double Life is hitting a surge! Keep it going...I'd like to see it hit a number 1 spot today. This has been awesome!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002BH4H3Q

Dawson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

It looks like the idea of having twin threads to feature bargain books is working out pretty well. So far, there are about 30 books featured on this thread. To make things even simpler, I have collected all of the links to the books mentioned in this post and copied them into the original post. Now all a reader has to do is to check out the first post to take quick stock of what books are available at bargain price in this forum.

This does not mean that my list is complete or that readers should not read the posts featured on this thread. There is a lot of interesting information and conversation located in this thread and I am quite sure I will miss some of the books posted here. So I encourage the rest of the authors with books priced less than 3 dollars to post their book here. The more books show up on this thread, the easier it will be for those books to find readers.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> To make things even simpler, I have collected all of the links to the books mentioned in this post and copied them into the original post.


You rock! Thanks.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

CS said:


> You rock! Thanks.


CS,

You're welcome!!!


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> It looks like the idea of having twin threads to feature bargain books is working out pretty well. So far, there are about 30 books featured on this thread. To make things even simpler, I have collected all of the links to the books mentioned in this post and copied them into the original post. Now all a reader has to do is to check out the first post to take quick stock of what books are available at bargain price in this forum.
> 
> This does not mean that my list is complete or that readers should not read the posts featured on this thread. There is a lot of interesting information and conversation located in this thread and I am quite sure I will miss some of the books posted here. So I encourage the rest of the authors with books priced less than 3 dollars to post their book here. The more books show up on this thread, the easier it will be for those books to find readers.


That's awesome, Kevis! I'm glad you did this...that's a GREAT idea!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Dawsburg said:


> That's awesome, Kevis! I'm glad you did this...that's a GREAT idea!


Anything that makes it easier to find the wonderful bargain books in this forum is a great thing. Thanks!


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Anything that makes it easier to find the wonderful bargain books in this thread is a great thing. Thanks!


I really wish I had a Kindle...there's so much good reading material for dirt cheap.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Would a book at $3.19 count? If you round down, it's 3 dollars.
I'm still learning the Kindle ropes. The whole 20% off by Amazon can throw off your pricing. But I'm not sure how many Children's Chapter Books are out there at a discount price, esp. fairy books for older kids. There is a niche forming, but most fairy books are for 7-9 yr olds and priced $9.99 or higher.

Here's a bit about my novel:
"The Lost Secret of Fairies: The Crystal Keeper Chronicles Book 1"
http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Secret-Fairies-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B002C1A2BM

Wanda had always read about adventure. Now she was in the middle of one. The World of Fairies is real, and she is their new Crystal Keeper, human caretaker to the World of Fairies. But the Fairy World is in trouble. The fairies are falling ill from the pollution that ravages the world above. Wanda has to find the key to their cure, before it is too late.

But like in all adventures, there are a few unanswered questions to solve. What has happened to the old Keeper? What are Germites? And can Wanda get used to her cat giving her backtalk while trying not to get grounded for helping the fairies? Join Wanda on her adventure, while she finds out that sometimes the best solution to a problem is the one you find within yourself.

Hopefully, this will give the kids something to read during the summer. Plus, the story takes place now, when the kids first get out of school and are free for the summer. There is never a better feeling as a kid. They can live it fully and enter a World of Fairy at the same time in the novel.
Happy summer reading!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

BP Myers said:


> C'mon. Be like CS!


Words to live by.


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

CS said:


> Words to live by.


My new credo.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you for the link at the top of the post.  Very neat and concise.  It's a help to everyone.  Hooray Kevis!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

TiffanyTurner said:


> Would a book at $3.19 count? If you round down, it's 3 dollars.


Sounds like it's over $3. It's not as if this is a book you "found" as a bargain. You have control over the price - lower it a quarter and you'll make the list.



> I'm still learning the Kindle ropes. The whole 20% off by Amazon can throw off your pricing. But I'm not sure how many Children's Chapter Books are out there at a discount price, esp. fairy books for older kids. There is a niche forming, but most fairy books are for 7-9 yr olds and priced $9.99 or higher.


Yeah, but that's because those higher prices are for print and controlled by publishers. There is expensive color artwork on higher quality paper (so the inks don't smear and to grab your attention more). Heavier paper also means higher shipping costs (as does the form factor often used). Plus a limited audience and anytime there is a more limited print run, costs per book end up being much higher (as do illustration costs, promotional costs, editing costs, etc.

None of which is a factor in setting your price for a self-published ebook.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

koland said:


> Sounds like it's over $3. It's not as if this is a book you "found" as a bargain. You have control over the price - lower it a quarter and you'll make the list.
> 
> Yeah, but that's because those higher prices are for print and controlled by publishers. There is expensive color artwork on higher quality paper (so the inks don't smear and to grab your attention more). Heavier paper also means higher shipping costs (as does the form factor often used). Plus a limited audience and anytime there is a more limited print run, costs per book end up being much higher (as do illustration costs, promotional costs, editing costs, etc.
> 
> None of which is a factor in setting your price for a self-published ebook.


Tiffany,

Unfortunately, Koland is correct. Charging only $3.19 for your book is a fair price. However, the price ceiling here is $3.00. If we don't create a price cap for the bargain books featured on this thread, then we run the risk of including non-bargain books too. I think 3 dollars is a reasonable limit and a great starting point to feature the ebooks with the lowest price point. If the members in this forum prefer that we set a higher price cap for the books featured on this list, we can gladly accommodate it. But we'll have to hear some more voices clamoring for that change first.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Thank you for the link at the top of the post. Very neat and concise. It's a help to everyone. Hooray Kevis!


Glad to be of service.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Kevis, I think that this thread could be responsible for the more recent sales that I've gotten...and I think other people have noticed higher sales too.

Once your done with these books, everyone, review them. This is extremely important to authors and it will help them infinitely. Trust me--I am one


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Dawson,

I am very curious to know from both authors and readers alike if this thread is working out for them. I think the bargain threads are a great idea. But the jury's still out and we're all waiting to get the verdict.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I like it. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I like it.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Well, there's one vote. Thanks, Ed!


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I always check this thread. I want to support our author members, especially at this price point.

I will suggest to the authors that they somehow get a blub on the Amazon site on what the book is about. I have clicked on some in this thread who don't have that, and I wait until something is there, though I might forget to check back. I try to catch the individual threads by authors here, but I might miss something. I always look for this thread though.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know that you like this thread, Louise. We'll do our best to keep the bargain books coming!


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

I was waiting to lower the price after the new book comes out. I'm not sure what the readers seem to want as far as price point. If they really want super bargain, I don't mind lowering it a bit more to help sales. I'm looking into it right now.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

TT, you could always start your own thread.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Bookfiend,

Tiffany does indeed have a book thread. But she's trying to figure out how to get her book featured on this thread.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

TiffanyTurner said:


> I was waiting to lower the price after the new book comes out. I'm not sure what the readers seem to want as far as price point. If they really want super bargain, I don't mind lowering it a bit more to help sales. I'm looking into it right now.


Good for you, Tiffany. I think it's safe to say that anything under 3 dollars is a great bargain. But if it helps, let me give you a few tricks for pricing your kindle book.

We all know the lowest Amazon will let you set your book price is 99 cents. But if you set your book price to $1.00, Amazon will discount your book to 80 cents and still give you your full royalties. Amazon takes the hit, not you.

Another option you have is to set your book price at $1.24. If you do, Amazon will discount your book to 99 cents, but again, your royalties remain untouched.

I personally think a very good price point is $1.99 which gets discounted to $1.59.

The great thing about DTP is that you can experiment with your price until you find the one that works best for you. So experiment away!


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Bookfiend,
> 
> Tiffany does indeed have a book thread. But she's trying to figure out how to get her book featured on this thread.


Sorry Kevis, from reading this thread, it kinda sounded like she was getting pushed out, I should have known I was wrong. People are too friendly here for that.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Bookfiend,

You are correct about the helpfulness of the people here on KB. Even if Tiffany had not created her own thread, it's nice to know that you would have come along to set her on the right path.


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

In fairness, I personally struggled with pricing my own book before settling on $1.99 (after the Amazon discount.) 

In my case, though I believe it's a story most everybody would love, I felt on the face of it the book would appeal most strongly to a niche audience of both baseball and Red Sox fans, and a few cents here or there would not dissuade them.

Now, had I a backlog of other fiction selling at a reasonable price and wanted to "prime the pump" for my other work, I'd certainly think about setting it far lower. I must confess that I do find it disconcerting to see folks essentially giving away their own work for pennies, but different strokes I guess.

Two last points that I hope don't sound too snarky: 

1) I suspect like anything else, you get what you pay for; and 

2) The biggest surprise for me about my Kindle experience thus far is (not to paint with too broad a brush) that folks who paid close to $400 for a gadget would be so frugal in paying for the stuff that makes it work.

Just my opinion. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

BP Myers said:


> In fairness, I personally struggled with pricing my book before settling on $1.99 (after the Amazon discount.)
> 
> In my case, though I believe it's a story most everybody would love, I felt on the face of it the book would appeal most strongly to a niche audience of both baseball and Red Sox fans, and a few cents here or there would not dissuade them.
> 
> ...


BP,

I have to disagree with you. The truth of the matter is that the lot of us authors are all in the same boat. No matter how talented or seasoned a writer, we are pretty much unknown and indistinguished in the publishing world. The reason why most indie authors are pricing thier books at aggressively low prices (if not sometimes free) is not because the quality is lacking, but rather to give readers a chance to take a chance on our books and get familiar with our work. Once readers grow accustomed to the quality of a particular author, they are more likely to trust them and purchase books that might not be priced very low.

I think it is an unfair stigma to attach quality to the price of a book or to say that a reader gets what they pay for. In my experience many of the bargain priced books are superior in quality to some of the more expensive kindle books. Wanna guess how many traditionally published kindle books contain horrible formatting? I could easily list several books from this forum currently priced at 80 or 99 cents that is of superlative quality. Many of the $9.99 Kindle books that are out there are not even worth the time it took to upload them for sale.

I will give you this much, there are some readers who believe that a bargain priced book cannot be very good by the merit of its low price. But I think most readers have discovered that it's something of a crapshoot trying to judge a book by its price, let alone its cover. One KB member posted recently that they had purchased a $200.00 Kindle book that was formatted horribly. I'm not so sure the argument of price determining quality holds up, especially when major publishers are giving away tens of thousands of books for 1 penny or less. What makes them any different than a 99 cent book?


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> BP,
> 
> I have to disagree with you. The truth of the matter is that the lot of us authors are all in the same boat. No matter how talented or seasoned a writer, we are pretty much unknown and indistinguished in the publishing world. The reason why most indie authors are pricing thier books at aggressively low prices (if not sometimes free) is not because the quality is lacking, but rather to give readers a chance to take a chance on our books and get familiar with our work. Once readers grow accustomed to the quality of particular author, they are more likely to trust them and purchase books that might not be priced very low.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kevis, and I'm not sure we really disagree. Like I said, if I had a backlog of fiction (though I do have lots of stuff coming) I too would do what you say others are doing, pricing introductory works to familiarize ourselves with the reading community.

I don't see a whole lot of that here, though. I see lots of folks selling everything they have for less than a buck.

In terms of low-price being an unfair stigma, well in fairness to me, I did say it was only a suspicion (and one I stand by.)

And I also understand that my timing may just be off -- it seems I've waded into Kindle publishing at the very moment that a) Kindle prices seem to be going up, leading some to grab their torches and pitchforks; and b) Big publishing houses being offered the ability to give their own stuff away for free, while Indie authors like you and me aren't given that same opportunity.

I've also heard the Kindle formatting nightmare stories, and am delighted to hear that low-pricing does not necessarily mean a poorly formatted book. That certainly goes against what one might otherwise assume.

Just thought it might add to the conversation my own thoughts about why I priced my book the way I did. Certainly don't mean to take the thread in any other direction. Can't thank you enough for the thoughtful reply, either.

You may now return to your regularly scheduled program . . .


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

I wanted to thank everyone for their helpful advice. As authors, we didn't major in marketing. Or maybe some of the writers did. I'm still learning all the angles. I wanted to let everyone know, that I've taken the advice of lowering it to $1.24 so it ends up as 99 cents. I'm going to promote it as a summer reading special.

The book takes place right now, when school first lets out. I think many kids would love to read it right now as a start to their summer reading. Plus, on some other Kindle reader posts, many parents and grandparents are giving their old Kindles to their kids and grandkids. This price might open up a whole new reading audience, at least I hope so. Thanks for your advice on the threat. Of course, since I changed the price, it takes 1-2 hours for it to change on Amazon. If it's not up, it will be up soon. I'll also post it on my book thread. Again, everyone thanks for the advice. Writer Support groups are hard to find, and I've found that on the different boards like this one, many writers are willing to support and give advice. Keep it up, it really does help.

New Summer Reading Price=-$0.99 
"The Lost Secret of Fairies:The Crystal Keeper Chronicles Book 1"
http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Secret-Fairies-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B002C1A2BM


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

BP Myers said:


> Thanks, Kevis, and I'm not sure we really disagree. Like I said, if I had a backlog of fiction (though I do have lots of stuff coming) I too would do what you say others are doing, pricing introductory works to familiarize ourselves with the reading community.
> 
> I don't see a whole lot of that here, though. I see lots of folks selling everything they have for less than a buck.
> 
> ...


BP,

I always love a stimulating conversation.


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> BP,
> 
> I always love a stimulating conversation.


You and me both, brother!

Thanks again.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

TiffanyTurner said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for their helpful advice. As authors, we didn't major in marketing. Or maybe some of the writers did. I'm still learning all the angles. I wanted to let everyone know, that I've taken the advice of lowering it to $1.24 so it ends up as 99 cents. I'm going to promote it as a summer reading special.
> 
> The book takes place right now, when school first lets out. I think many kids would love to read it right now as a start to their summer reading. Plus, on some other Kindle reader posts, many parents and grandparents are giving their old Kindles to their kids and grandkids. This price might open up a whole new reading audience, at least I hope so. Thanks for your advice on the threat. Of course, since I changed the price, it takes 1-2 hours for it to change on Amazon. If it's not up, it will be up soon. I'll also post it on my book thread. Again, everyone thanks for the advice. Writer Support groups are hard to find, and I've found that on the different boards like this one, many writers are willing to support and give advice. Keep it up, it really does help.
> 
> ...


No problem, Tiffany. I'll make sure to add your book to the original post now, that way it will be listed when the new price kicks in. Good luck with your sales!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Great thread! Here are mine...

*Two novels PARALLAX and VICARIOUS each $1.59*

 

*Two short stories, "Prisoner 392" and "The Brank of Khosadam" each $1.00*


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Greetings,

Thanks for offering a chance to post our bargain books here.

I have four inexpensive Kindle editions of my book, all selling for $1.59 after discount.

Science Fiction Space Opera: The Cloud
Contemporary Fiction: The Twenty Dollar Bill
Middle-grade Fantasy & Mystery: The Holmes and Watson Mysterious Events and Objects Consortium: The Case of the Witch's Talisman
and a Mature-audiences contemporary fiction (using a pen name to keep it separate from my other fiction): Belt Buckles & Pajamas

Again, thanks for the opportunity to share my books, and best of luck to all the other authors posting here!
Elmore Hammes


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Elmore Hammes said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Thanks for offering a chance to post our bargain books here.
> 
> ...


I am fortunate to live in the same town as Elmore--we have done two (very successful) booksignings together. I can personally endorse the Twenty Dollar Bill. Very original idea.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Dawsburg: May I suggest the following?

Save your change...all of it...throw it in a jug, hat, box, cup,...whatever.  If you buy an item and it comes to say...$3.02; purposely DO NOT GIVE the 2 cents.  Collect the .98 cents change and throw it in your kitty.  Spare change really adds up (trust me).  

Also, take one dollar bill per day and put it in an envelope...when you get up every day, pay yourself the dollar to take your morning Whiz. (Keep the envelope on your tank if you have to.) OR pay yourself for that 1st cuppa in the morning and keep the envelope with the grinds...go for the grinds...see the envelope, pay your dollar.  (Whichever you do first in the morning.)  Do this for a few months; then cash it all in at Coinstar (takes bills and change) for an Amazon gift card and put it towards the purchase of a Kindle.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your bargain suggestions.  Downloading The Twenty Dollar Bill.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your contributions. I have included the new books on the OP. Let's keep those bargain books coming!


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

OK, got some questions now. I've changed the digital suggested price to $1.24 and the Kindle price still remains the same. I've sold some copies at the old price. Would that keep it from being able to change or not? Or is it just going to take longer than 5 hours to change the Kindle price? Anyone else lower their price and have trouble with the Kindle price changing?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Tiffany,

Most price changes take about 24 hours to be incorporated into the Amazon computer. Even though the list price on your book is now $1.24, it will take a little while for the new price to kick in and sometimes a little longer for the discount to follow that. What some authors do is to send off an email to Amazon every time they publish changes on their Kindle books to ensure that the process is completed as quickly as possible. I haven't had to do it yet, but there have been times when it took nearly a week for my publishing changes to take place. If it makes you feel any better, I republished one of my books today after making some editorial changes. It's been about 6 hours and I'm still waiting for my file to go live.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The price changing mechanism is stalled. My book, The Academician is due for a reduction. I changed the price on friday afternoon. I'm still waiting and made queries. These things happen periodically.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Elmore Hammes said:


> ...and a Mature-audiences contemporary fiction (using a pen name to keep it separate from my other fiction): Belt Buckles & Pajamas


You've managed to upload this last one two times (with different edition dates). I think you'll find you do better with just one - that way you have a better chance in the Kindle top sellers rankings (the may 31 one is top 50 in a category and ranked 100,000 better in the Amazon store, for example). I'd delete the one with the lower rating (make sure you delete the correct one), so all sales go to one book edition, instead. Higher rankings mean more sales, as those browsing categories seldom see the ones in that rank low.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

koland said:


> You've managed to upload this last one two times (with different edition dates). I think you'll find you do better with just one - that way you have a better chance in the Kindle top sellers rankings (the may 31 one is top 50 in a category and ranked 100,000 better in the Amazon store, for example). I'd delete the one with the lower rating (make sure you delete the correct one), so all sales go to one book edition, instead. Higher rankings mean more sales, as those browsing categories seldom see the ones in that rank low.


One of them was a fail-to-publish version from way back (when it took days to publish rather than hours). I published as a new project and it was successful. Unfortunately, though it is not in Live status in my Kindle account, it shows that way on the Amazon site, and it has actually sold a couple copies so it cannot be deleted. I will send another e-mail to support to see if they will unlist it to make things a little cleaner though. Thanks for the information!
Elmore Hammes
author and reader


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

One of mine was a failed-to-published (one of the poetry books), but now has 2 active product pages. I left it because poetry books sell poorly anyway, so 2 pages are better than one.



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Would there be any objections to me moving up the price of my book from one to two dollars? I don't think 80 cents is working out terribly well for me--I could do with 35 more cents.

But the real question is whether anyone would rather I keep it at the current price. If you don't mind paying an extra 79 cents, say so, because this is something that I think would make it a bit better situation for me as an author (and it'd still be a bargain).


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Kevis:

I reverted my sale book back to $3.99, and then instituted another try at reducing it to $ .99. Maybe I'll have better luck this time.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The royalties for the Kindle books don't really matter. The readers do. I donate my kindle royalties back to Kindleboards as a matter of course and courtesy. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Kevis, could you ad my sports novel, Advantage Disadvantage?  It's  99 cents - and, (he said with much bias) worth every penny of it!!

Yale R Jaffe


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

rndballref said:


> Kevis, could you ad my sports novel, Advantage Disadvantage? It's 99 cents - and, (he said with much bias) worth every penny of it!!
> 
> Yale R Jaffe


Yale,

Already taken care of. Cheers!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Dawsburg said:


> Would there be any objections to me moving up the price of my book from one to two dollars? I don't think 80 cents is working out terribly well for me--I could do with 35 more cents.
> 
> But the real question is whether anyone would rather I keep it at the current price. If you don't mind paying an extra 79 cents, say so, because this is something that I think would make it a bit better situation for me as an author (and it'd still be a bargain).


Dawson,

The pricing of one's book, at least when it is in their power to do so, is something every author must consider. Utlimately, you have to do what makes you comfortable. If you are not happy with your current royalties, you should set your book at a price that is not only satisfying for you, but also sellable. Every new author has to face the fact that he/she does not yet have a readership and cannot charge outrageous prices for their books. Unfortunately, many indie authors do not have any control over their book's retail price. You on the other hand have full autonomy over deciding what your book should cost. I think readers will be fine with whatever retail price you set for your book so long as you do the legwork to convince them that it's worth spending whatever it costs to read it.

With that said, I do see a paradigm shift in the publishing world. Readers are not stupid and know that ebooks should not cost the same as DTB's. I think it's career suicide for an unknown author to try to sell his/her books at the same price as many of the mainstream titles, meaning anything over $10.00. Since you're not likely to charge your readers anywhere this much, you should probably go ahead and find what Ed Patterson likes to call the Blue Goddess Sweetspot. Regardless of what price other authors settle on, you need to find your own sweet spot and go from there.

But I will also say this, if your book isn't selling very well at 80 cents, it's best to raise the price. Personally, I don't think it's fair for an author to sell his book at such a low price if no one will buy it. At that point, an author would be best to bite the bullet and acknowledge that he/she will continue to sell fewer books in the hope to make a little more royalty per book sold. Authors are people and have to eat too.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ahhhh, but Dawson's book is flying off the shelf at $ .80. _Nes pas_, Mr. Vosburg? 

Ed Patterson


----------



## glc3 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi my name is George Cook and I have published a new book for the Kindle.

My book is titled Let's Talk Honestly: One Black Man's Thoughts. It is collection of poems and essays inspired by my experience's as a soldier, community activist, time in politics, coach, husband, and father. And yes they are inpsired by my experiences as a black man living in the United States .

My hope is that by reading by sharing these poems that many will see that while there are some seriuos issues in the Black Community that many African Americans want the same thingnmany Americans do. Better schools, security, and yes, the American Dream.

Check out my book for just $1.50 here http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002E19JKU


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I have been a big advocate for this thread for a while and I'm glad to see the initiative taken to create it if it wasn't going to be made a sticky, I have already found many books to read and I love to support Kindle board authors.  

I would have to whole heartedly disagree that "you get what you pay for" when it comes to these books, I have read many of them at this lower price point, and I have only been disappointed by one.  I have found many authors that I will read all of their books from now on, and I would be willing to pay more for them too.  I usually like books that are priced $4 or less, which many, even non-new authors, are priced at.  

I personally think it's smart for authors to self publish at a lower price, they have no real overhead except for Amazon's fee and they can sell a million copies with no fear of running out of print runs.  I think the misconception that books need to priced higher comes from the old printed books, where you were paying for the printing, the editor, the publisher, the advertiser etc... with the proceeds of the book.  Those that self-publish are only paying themselves and Amazon, so why not trade price for more sales?  If you sell 10 books at $7.99 or 70 books at $.99, what's the difference, except that you have 70 people who will read your next book (maybe priced slightly higher ) versus 10.

JMHO
Rachel


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

My thriller, The Caliphate, is currently offered for just 10 cents on Kindle.

When Trent Lambert, a New York hedge fund manager, takes a run at the Indonesian Rupiah, he needs more than just money to make the currency decline. Amidst the glory of his billionaire status, he loses the support of his long time friend and investor. Then his son is kidnapped. The ransom: The destruction of the U.S. dollar and the ruin of the fragile American economy. Trent knows he can do it. But the FBI are now investigating him, and he must flee to Indonesia to save his son. On the world's busiest shipping lane, in its pirate-infested waters, Trent, a pirate, and a grade-school teacher, must confront the planet's most dangerous religious leader whose vision of a new superpower Trent is fulfilling with American-style capitalism.

I hope you and enjoy it and will consider reviewing it.

Thanks,

Michael F Stewart (writing as Jack) The Caliphate

Still not convinced? See Soleil Noir's review of my forthcoming 24 Bones currently available via Mobipocket. http://soleilnoir.wordpress.com/2009/06/21/24-bones-a-review/ and soon to Kindle.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Athenagwis said:


> I have been a big advocate for this thread for a while and I'm glad to see the initiative taken to create it if it wasn't going to be made a sticky, I have already found many books to read and I love to support Kindle board authors.
> 
> I would have to whole heartedly disagree that "you get what you pay for" when it comes to these books, I have read many of them at this lower price point, and I have only been disappointed by one. I have found many authors that I will read all of their books from now on, and I would be willing to pay more for them too. I usually like books that are priced $4 or less, which many, even non-new authors, are priced at.
> 
> ...


Well said, Rachel. No overhead means limited production costs. Whether or not anyone wants to admit it, there is no real reason to charge more than 10 bucks for an ebook, especially if the book already exists in print. The true cost of producing ebooks is the time it takes to create the product, not money. Yes, Amazon takes the lion share of royalties from each book sale. But since they are the enabler, it is only fair that they make enough to cover the costs of facilitating their endless network of affiliate websites (such as our very own Kindle Boards), whispernet services, advertisement, and team of techs who keep their system running.

But trying to "milk the cow" by overcharging for a kindle book is the byproduct of greed. I personally think that in this sad economy that we are in, authors are doing a public service by offering thier books at bargain price. The price should and does not reflect the quality of a book. Readers and authors should both keep that in mind.

Now the bigger question is: What is more important? Sales or profits? As our resident author Ed Patterson would say "Readers are precious". I personally feel sorry for authors who doesn't understand that.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Rachel, you are correct, and that should apply to all authors who write for readers. An exmple is Dan bown, whose new work (still in preorder) nets him a $ .35 royalty on each sale, but the print run is 5 million books.  It's all relative. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

5 million books.  That's alot of books.  How many Kindle 1,2 and DX's are out there so far?  And why oh why aren't they advertised on TV and elsewhere?  So many people have never seen a Kindle..... I guess it was the same with the ipods......


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

George and Michael,

You'll be happy to know that your books have been added to the list in the OP.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, I'm sure well see Dan brown's latest on the Kindle and 3 of his published 4 books are already there. Some branded authors are thriving on the kindle, like Uncle Stevie. Howeve, he will try anything.

Ed P


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Kevis,
Where have I been?
Is it too late to join the group?
Mine are all .80.

Baling
Timberwolf
Early Morning Trail Ride
Three Hidden Chicks
A Wild Ride- a bedtime story

Thanks,
Carol


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Carol,

You are good to go!


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> 5 million books. That's alot of books. How many Kindle 1,2 and DX's are out there so far? And why oh why aren't they advertised on TV and elsewhere? So many people have never seen a Kindle..... I guess it was the same with the ipods......


True right now there aren't many Kindles so, maybe none of the Kindle authors will be selling a million copies at 35 cents royalty this year. But digital has the potential to take off, and if an author is thinking long term, I think Ed is right. Readers are paramount over royalty, especially when you are new. Would Dan Brown be printing 5 million copies if no one was reading them? Hopefully this book that authors are offering lower priced right now will not be the last book they write, hopefully they will be releasing books for another 5, 10 or 20 years. And for each book they write they acquire new loyal readers, who will read that book and every book written before (which is easier than ever now that books won't go out of print) and every book in the future, attaining loyal readers has the potential to have a tremendous snowball effect down the road. Authors that remember that will do very well in the future, even if the short term gains are a little less.

For instance I truly loved Baling, Carol's book. I probably wouldn't have read it if it had been priced at $9.99. But now she is on my list of authors to read. And when she write more full length books like Baling in the future, I will pick them up. So it has the effect of ensuring that in the years to come she has people buying her books!! And that will truly add up over time.

Rachel


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> 5 million books. That's alot of books. How many Kindle 1,2 and DX's are out there so far? And why oh why aren't they advertised on TV and elsewhere? So many people have never seen a Kindle..... I guess it was the same with the ipods......


They're advertised in various magazines. . . .I've seen ads in the Atlantic. . .very well placed in the book reviews section.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rachel,
You truly made my day.  I'm gonna sit down and get busier on the next one.  You're a gem!


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I just discovered this thread and thought I should throw my hat in.

I have two Kindle thrillers, "Stalker" and "Wrong Number."

They are priced at $1.24, but should be discounted to $.99 whenever Amazon's computer decides to release them from purgatory (they've been stuck there almost a week).

Kevis, list them as you see fit.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Dave,

Unfortunately,

Amazon's price computer is shot right now otherwise I would simply list your books in the 99 cents section. Since there's no telling when the new price will kick in, I have listed your books in the books under 2 dollars range. As soon as your book is reduced to 99 cents please remind me so that I can update the new price. Thanks.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Tiffany,

Since Amazon has not yet changed your book price, I had to remove your book from the list. As soon as your book is reduced in price to 99 cents, please let me know and I'll put it on the list again.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for telling us about your bargain books, LK. I'll make sure to add them to the original post.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Still stuck, but there is a hue and cry among author's trying to chane their price. Funny thing, however - I had a sale with the Digital Price at $ .99  and the stuck discount price at $3.19 and received a $ .35 royalty. However, I have no idea whether the reader was charge $ 3.19 or $ .99. If that reader is out there (the book is the Academician) and  believe the sale was yesterday, perhaps you can tell my what you were charged.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Sorry, missed the posts addressing my price problem.

One option I'm considering is to raise the price to $1.24 and have it discount it to 99 cents. That would cut me a higher royalty while not sacrificing readers because of high prices. 19 cents isn't a lot more to pay.

Ed, the books currently have hit a slowdown (and an excruciating one--99 sales for June! As someone who likes even numbers (and isn't actually OCD), this is terrible). Thus they are not flying off the shelves as you say, one reason I considered raising my royalty.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Dawson:

I didn't sell more than 30 books a month across all titles until January of this year (when I hit an astounding - for me - 65). My first published book sold 2 copies in the first month, 5 in the second. Now I averaging 120 a month across all titles and I am on a streak, where I have sold at least one book per day since March 5th. There was a time when any day that had one sale was cause for celebration. My suggestion (and I know it sounds like an old guy imparting the wisdom of the ages to the young guy, but hey). Enjoy the journey. Embrace your readers. Don't engage trolls in public flame wars. (I've peeked into the Amazon threads). Use this time to engage other authors, learn and expand your horizon, which, my friend, is wider than most of us scribblers. Write, write, write (4,000 words a day). Read in equal quantities. You are the dawn, while I am the dusk. 99 sales in a month is remarkable. Royalties are nice to have, but readers are better. Readers walk the road beside you, not the royalties. Royalties just laugh at you from the corners. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Dawson:
> 
> I didn't sell more than 30 books a month across all titles until January of this year (when I hit an astounding - for me - 65). My first published book sold 2 copies in the first month, 5 in the second. Now I averaging 120 a month across all titles and I am on a streak, where I have sold at least one book per day since March 5th. There was a time when any day that had one sale was cause for celebration. My suggestion (and I know it sounds like an old guy imparting the wisdom of the ages to the young guy, but hey). Enjoy the journey. Embrace your readers. Don't engage trolls in public flame wars. (I've peeked into the Amazon threads). Use this time to engage other authors, learn and expand your horizon, which, my friend, is wider than most of us scribblers. Write, write, write (4,000 words a day). Read in equal quantities. You are the dawn, while I am the dusk. 99 sales in a month is remarkable. Royalties are nice to have, but readers are better. Readers walk the road beside you, not the royalties. Royalties just laugh at you from the corners.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Thanks. Great advice as usual, Ed!

I don't write quite 4,000 words a day...currently I'm not working on any first drafts, but generally when I do I write half that. Should I write 4k a day? That would get NaNoWriMo done really fast....

I agree. Keeping it at 80 cents is good, and I thank you for your encouragement. Today I was down about Red and her supporter throwing hate on me, but this made me feel much better.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Dawson:

You are talking with an author who has been spiked by many a sniper - the best. (A sniper is a thread member who lies in wait for a promoter and slams them down. They shout SPAM and Used Car Salesman at you). You need to remember a few things. First - stop, look ad listen. Are you the one at fault? Are you ruining their tranquil discussion group with too many promos. Perhaps, you are. It's easy for an earnest and honest author to push too hard without knowing it. So stop, look and listen. THEN, remember that for every sniper out there, there are hundreds of well wishers. The snipers will say stern things in public and make you mad. In fact, they hurt you . . . to your mothercore, because in most cases they are frustrated wannabee writers and have a modicum of jealousy. They want you to "go away," but you should never provide them a platform for their harangue. That is you should never engage them in a flame war. You and your reader will lose, and that's the sniper's end game. So, when you post on Amazon, post only the promotional threads, and only post in 3 a day and not in consecutive genres. When posting in the Kindle 2 discussion group, check the last promotional post you made and be sure it wasn't yesterday. Also include a thank you to the threads originator - most of the time it's Esmerelda Luv and also change the post so it isn't a cut and paste. I had a sniper two days ago, who barked at me without reason. I did not answer him directly. I just posted a thank you to Esmerelda Luv and restated the promotional nature of the discussion group. I am also fortunate to have an Amazon email that invited me to promote my works on the promotional threads - so in this case, I thanked Amazon.com on behalf of the Indie authors and pasted the invitation in quotes in the body of the post. The sniper went away, or at least did not respond.

Here at Kindleboards we have been encouraged to promote as long as we stay within the guidelines. There are snipers here as well, but there are moderators here also, so you never need to engage the snipers. Why do I tell you this. When you went ballistic on Red, Red and company won a sniper victory, because the outburst was done before a hundred watching eyes and those eyes are your readers. Now readers like authors who take a stand, but they look for courtesy. They tend to forget the snipers, but they remember an authors reactions. Does that mean you must be untrue to yourself and be a docile lamb. Absolutely not. However, you should never let the reader know that the sniper has hurt you to your mothercore (I guess I just admitted that here in public). 

I'm preaching now, so I'll end this, but enjoy the journey. It's yours. Don't let snipers ruin your enjoyment, but by the same token, always consider how you are promoting and find and strike a balance. Here at Kindleboards members appreciate . . . participating members, whether they share their kindle experiences, their current reading or their latest book. However, being here just to sell books (not saying that you are) denies you the pleasure and rewards of your membership .

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Dawson:
> 
> You are talking with an author who has been spiked by many a sniper - the best. (A sniper is a thread member who lies in wait for a promoter and slams them down. They shout SPAM and Used Car Salesman at you). You need to remember a few things. First - stop, look ad listen. Are you the one at fault? Are you ruining their tranquil discussion group with too many promos. Perhaps, you are. It's easy for an earnest and honest author to push too hard without knowing it. So stop, look and listen. THEN, remember that for every sniper out there, there are hundreds of well wishers. The snipers will say stern things in public and make you mad. In fact, they hurt you . . . to your mothercore, because in most cases they are frustrated wannabee writers and have a modicum of jealousy. They want you to "go away," but you should never provide them a platform for their harangue. That is you should never engage them in a flame war. You and your reader will lose, and that's the sniper's end game. So, when you post on Amazon, post only the promotional threads, and only post in 3 a day and not in consecutive genres. When posting in the Kindle 2 discussion group, check the last promotional post you made and be sure it wasn't yesterday. Also include a thank you to the threads originator - most of the time it's Esmerelda Luv and also change the post so it isn't a cut and paste. I had a sniper two days ago, who barked at me without reason. I did not answer him directly. I just posted a thank you to Esmerelda Luv and restated the promotional nature of the discussion group. I am also fortunate to have an Amazon email that invited me to promote my works on the promotional threads - so in this case, I thanked Amazon.com on behalf of the Indie authors and pasted the invitation in quotes in the body of the post. The sniper went away, or at least did not respond.
> 
> ...


Thanks again. Your advice blows me away, Ed.

I generally don't feel that I'm blowing up when I'm talking to a sniper...I try to talk more calm and conversationally. One of the pitfalls of the Internet is that you can't tell emotions very well, so people assume you're blowing up when you're not.

I will remember your advice for the future. And you're right...snipers do hurt and it's so hard to ignore them, but I'll do the best I possibly can to keep them at bay.

Dawson


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm assuming this happened on the Amazon board, Dawson and Ed? If so, don't even bother to take it to heart. People over there live to argue and tear each other down over the most trivial crap. That board is a complete mess - no moderation, no policing of any kind, not even a search function. I go there once in a while to look for bargains/freebies/info that may not have made it here for whatever reason (a rare occurrence, admittedly).


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Rachel,
> You truly made my day. I'm gonna sit down and get busier on the next one. You're a gem!


It's well deserved, I am hard pressed to give a 5 star review, usually I go with 4 if there's anything at all that irks me about a book (I am of the school of thought, that there's always room for improvement and nothing is perfect), however I truly didn't feel right giving your book only 4 stars, I truly enjoyed it and wasn't annoyed by anything (well I may have been a little surprised at the amount of trouble those two little scoundrels could get into, but that was just funny LOL). Of course every reader has different tastes, so not everyone is going to love that story, but I personally thought it was great!

Rachel


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

You say you want $0.99 books? Here are four available in the Kindle Store:

The God Wars
by Sierra Philpin (Patricia Sierra & John Philpin)
http://www.amazon.com/The-God-Wars-ebook/dp/B002CMLNIC/ref=pd_cp_kinc_1_img

At its heart, The God Wars is a book about September 11, 2001, but the events of that day are barely mentioned. On one level, it's a tale of utter hopelessness. On another, it's about the clear path toward hope.

Some will see The God Wars as anti-religion, perhaps even anti-American. But the careful reader will see that it's pro-peace, pro-sanity, and pro-love. Without being preachy, it's about the benefits of setting aside dogma and mindless patriotism, and pledging allegiance instead to the worldwide community of humankind.

Four characters tell the story in the first person: a vagabond journalist with a knack for prophecy; a mysterious woman discovering that the bedrock of her reality - time - does not exist; a young bride who finds her true identity in a change of clothes; and a physics professor whose unifying "Theory of Everything" splinters his mind.
_________________

J.D.
The Plot to Steal J.D. Salinger's Manuscripts
by Sierra Philpin (Patricia Sierra & John Philpin)
http://www.amazon.com/J-D-Steal-Salingers-Manuscripts-ebook/dp/B001S2Q1T8/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1246016172&sr=1-5

He's a professor with a mission: "I, Leonard Wellington Worthy the third, spent twenty-five years designing an assault on a fortress, an expropriation of certain documents, and a perfect escape." Find out what happens when the fortress is J.D. Salinger's bunker, the documents are his unpublished manuscripts, and a messy murder thwarts a perfect plan.

Political intrigue? Sure, there's plenty of that, too.

J.D. is a funny, sexy romp for the literary set (relax: no authors were harmed in this book). Adult language and situations.
____

The Absence of Color (YA novel)
by Patricia Sierra
http://www.amazon.com/The-Absence-of-Color/dp/B001QXCBAC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1246016172&sr=1-1

Sixteen-year-old Diamond learns that distance can't always be measured in miles. Come along with her as she travels far into the past to find her future love. If you have room in your heart for romance, make room in your Kindle for this timeless young adult novel.
______

From the Writer Half of My Being
by Patricia Sierra
http://www.amazon.com/Writer-Half-My-Being-ebook/dp/B002C759AU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1246016172&sr=1-2


Gathered here are twenty-five poems and four short stories by Patricia Sierra, an award-winning author whose work has appeared in small literary magazines, a national magazine, and in five novels published by Random House and Avon Books.
___________

John Philpin and I co-authored two suspense/thrillers -- The Prettiest Feathers and Tunnel of Night -- both published by Random House. They're available as trade paperbacks on Amazon.com now, and are coming to the Kindle Store. We don't know how long it will take them to get there.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

CS:

I still visit there, and of course I am a "Shameless Author" like many of the author's who post here and that thread is on it's second iteration and nearing the 10,000 post close down mark for a second time. I also post on the 35 genre threads that were set up for promotion, but I no longer sling there, becuase if you do so without thought, Amazon will be punative. So I follow self-imposed rules and keep my titles alive on the threads and get an ocassional new reader. But after 18 months of pormoting, your name gets out there and you can scale back and the buzz will take over. This allows an author to luxuriate in the a sea of nice people like Kindleboards and keep busy with interviews, guest blogging and other sub-promotional activitiies.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Amazon is currently offering a 75% discount on my new book Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter).



It's listed at $3.99, but is on sale for only 99 cents. A darn good deal if I ever seen one. But this sale won't last long. I invite everyone to donwload your free sample today. If you enjoy what you read, please get yourself a copy of Rogue Hunter. I really hope you guys decide to check it out.

As a bonus, my Young Adult fantasy novel The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) is still on sale for the very low price of 80 cents. If you haven't read it yet, why not give it a try. For less than the price of a donut and a cup of coffee you can read both of these books.

As a special treat, here is the 30 second teaser trailer for The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga). Enjoy!


----------



## GuinS (Jun 13, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Dawson:
> 
> You are talking with an author who has been spiked by many a sniper - the best. (A sniper is a thread member who lies in wait for a promoter and slams them down. They shout SPAM and Used Car Salesman at you). You need to remember a few things. First - stop, look ad listen. Are you the one at fault? Are you ruining their tranquil discussion group with too many promos.


Where in the world does all this "friction" take place? Some other forum?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

GuinS said:


> Where in the world does all this "friction" take place? Some other forum?


Jay,

The forum they are referring to is the discussion forums over on Amazon. There are a lot of people on Amazon who hold ill will against independent authors. I've had some problems with certain members of the Amazon community as well. Which is why I think Kindle Boards is a refuge for an Amazon outcast such as myself.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

GuinS:

Over on Amazon there are 35 genre promotional discussion groups. Some are pacific, others like the Shameless are a tight knit group of supportive Indie authors (I belong to that one, along with probably a dozen or so authors who post here) and then there are the Kindle promotion threads, and in them sometimes a troll appears or a sniper and tings can get nasty. If you want to draw nastiness, just accidentally mention your book in any of the non-promotinal discussion groups. It's safer to put your foot into a school of piranha.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## GuinS (Jun 13, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> GuinS:
> 
> ...and then there are the Kindle promotion threads, and in them sometimes a troll appears or a sniper and tings can get nasty. If you want to draw nastiness, just accidentally mention your book in any of the non-promotinal discussion groups. It's safer to put your foot into a school of piranha.


Ah, okay. One of those places where one person's comments ire another person and the exchange degenerates into a "post war" and then at least two people's weekends are ruined by stewing over inane, thoughtless cheap shots made by people they don't even know. I've heard of such a thing


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Now I generally don't discuss the Amazon discussion group pitfalls here, but Dawson had a battle on his hands and I witnessed it. It thought I'd give him some insight on how to handle snipers and to be aware that readers are put off to authors battling these trolls. The sniper has nothing to lose - they generally have no book or readers, exept their own self-driven dribble. But Dawson, new a t this, stood to turn off readers to his wonderful achivement of publishing a book (and a good book) at age 14. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

2 Books for less than 2 dollars!

Amazon is temporarily offering an 84% discount on The Legend of Witch Bane. If you love a great fantasy adventure, then I invite you to take advantage of this excellent sale and download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) for ($4.99) $0.80.

_"The Legend of Witch Bane is classic literature for a modern audience."-- Sabrina Williams --Front Street Reviews 
_


As a bonus, Amazon is also offering a 75% discount on my new science fiction novel Rogue Hunter. Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter) is now available to Kindle owners for the low price of ($3.99) $0.99.



Thanks for your support, everyone. Please enjoy the books!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> 2 Books for less than 2 dollars!


Dang. Ya can't beat that!
I got all excited and tried to buy your first book, but apparently it's already on my Kindle waiting TBR.
Snagged the 2nd, tho


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Dang. Ya can't beat that!
> I got all excited and tried to buy your first book, but apparently it's already on my Kindle waiting TBR.
> Snagged the 2nd, tho


Thumper,

Thanks for trying my books. As I can always use a bit of feedback, please let me know what you think of them. Cheers!


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Going through and catching up on the threads today.  As of this posting, my book still has not adjusted in price to $0.99. It's been at the digital listed price of $1.24 for a week now. But Amazon still has it listed at the older price of $3.19. I don't know what else to do. I guess it could catch up later, but I can understand if it doesn' t fit this thread now.
Oh well, I tried. I don't know what's up with the pricing, but maybe because copies already sold, it won't lower. I'm just happy to have a Kindle version up at least. 
Might have to start a thread for books stuck at the Kindle price and still a bargain.
$3.19 is still a low price after all.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Things are going screwy at Amazon's bck end. Th pricing is an issue, but also there's reports of uploads not working, account issues (the Tax ID and bacnk account number falling - no ID or bank number, no royalties) and now I suspect the DTP sales repots are stuck again. Has anyone had a sale reported on DP yesterday or taday. My rankings improve with no sales (impossible) and TitleZ shows a sale yesterday that was never counted.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Sadly, I don't have enough sales to know when things are broken, but I know I re-submitted a price change on a short story (I've been holding off posting the link since I want to lower it from a current discounted $1.59 to $0.80, and I didn't want to promote it on these forums when I knew I was going to lower it). The first price change was last week, and this morning I decided maybe resubmitting would trigger it, but so far it still lists the old price. Hopefully they will get updates to process soon.
Elmore


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

@Ed
Oddly enough - Amazon doesn't report my Kindle sales at all - but that's not new. I've just gone by rankings - at 3 cents a book, I'm not so worried about the cash.

MFS


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ahhhh. You use mobipocket and not the DTP system.

Ed Patterson


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Ahhhh. You use mobipocket and not the DTP system.


Yes, very impressive when your own company cannot integrate it's sales reporting. Oh well.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Things are going screwy at Amazon's bck end. Th pricing is an issue, but also there's reports of uploads not working, account issues (the Tax ID and bacnk account number falling - no ID or bank number, no royalties) and now I suspect the DTP sales repots are stuck again. Has anyone had a sale reported on DP yesterday or taday. My rankings improve with no sales (impossible) and TitleZ shows a sale yesterday that was never counted.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I've made a few sales over the weekend. However, I must admit that I am not selling nearly the amount of books I did the weeks before. Sales are slow and sporadic, but I am thankful for gaining some new readers. With that said, I have noticed pricing problems with DTP. In this environment, I refuse to alter my book prices until Amazon gets its act together.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Things finally started coming about midnight so my streak is safe for anothe day.   Now we face the dreaded first of the month.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

2 Books for less than 2 dollars! 

Amazon is temporarily offering an 84% discount on The Legend of Witch Bane. If you love a great fantasy adventure, then I invite you to take advantage of this excellent sale and download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) for ($4.99) $0.80.

_"The Legend of Witch Bane is a finely tuned, explosive page-turning fantasy story that will hold any reader's interest to the last page."-Crystal Reviews 
_


As a bonus, Amazon is also offering a 75% discount on my new science fiction novel Rogue Hunter. Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter) is now available to Kindle owners for the low price of ($3.99) $0.99.



Thanks for your support, everyone. Please enjoy the books!


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

I have four books under three bucks. All of them are Kindle versions that cost 2.78 (except for the last one, which is 80 cents). There are paperback and hardback editions of each one as well, but those cost more (naturally).

*Cry for the Moon-* an unusual and thought-provoking fantasy novel about a boy who grows up in a family of werewolves, but refuses to become one himself. He eventually is forced to give up everything for the sake of what he thinks is right, and he has many adventures before finding love and acceptance in the most unlikely way. *Costs 2.78*

_"Cry for the Moon by William Woodall is unlike any other book I have ever read," _ -Jennifer Slattery, Mythslayers reviews.



*Beneath a Star-Blue Sky-* a collection of seven short stories, most of them falling within the genre of modern fairy tales. There are also two pieces of historical fiction. *Costs 2.78*



*The Prophet of Rain-* The story of a boy who is expected to singlehandedly save his land from cruel invaders, reluctant though he is to get involved. *Costs 2.78*



*More Golden Than Day- * A book of poetry in the old "truth and beauty" style, with flowing rhymes and uplifting themes. Most deal with love. *Costs 80 cents.*


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Double Life is still on Kindle for 80 cents. I'm really glad to be seeing sales here, but even more I love readers talking with me about the book. Feel free to email me (it's in the back of the book) or DM me. I love to chat with readers, especially if there's something you didn't quite get.

If you haven't picked up a copy, now's the perfect time to do it. Only eighty cents, for a book by a young author.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I removed it and put it where it belonged.  Sorry, I admit that I wasn't sure when I posted it...so there you go.....    
I appreciate it.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi All,

My two romantic suspense novels, WIDOW'S TALE and ROGUE WAVE are still on sale for under $3.00
Both are set on the ocean, so I welcome you to stick your toes in and try a sample. Be careful...the water is _cold_ in WIDOW'S TALE 

 $2.39
 $1.43


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

So many great deals on this thread. Come on folks, let's keep the bargain books coming!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

For the month of July my $3.19 books (*The Jade Owl, The Third Peregrination, The Dragon's Pool, The Academician, The Closet Clandestine * and *Come,Wewoka*) are reduced to *$2.00 through Smashwords*. Here's the link to the Sale thread here on he Book Bazaar in Kindleboards. Individual links to the books on Smashwords can be found there.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10790.0.html

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmmmm. I have a short story that is priced at $1 - hopefully it isn't out of line to post it in this thread. I guess at 1,650 words it could be called a very short book 

"Three Avenues of Escape" is a coming-of-age story about a young boy dealing with his father's bigotry and finding his way to a better, and safer, place. It was first published in the literary magazine _The First Line_, and after rights reverted back to me I decided to put it out in a Kindle edition.

Elmore


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Red Cross of Gold Series books I thru X are still on sale for less than $2.00. Enjoy! Brendan Carroll


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Finally Amazon fixed its price changing problem. The Acadeician is now on sale for $ .99



Kevis could you addd this one to the OP.

Thanks

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Ed,

I'm one step ahead of you. I added The Academician this morning after your first post.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

This is my first post so I hope I do this right.

My book has been on Kindle awhile but it's taken me two weeks to get Amazon to lower the price. It's a paranormal/romantic suspense called: 
Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke and it's book 1 in a 5 part series.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0028AD7CS







$1.00


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks kevis. Boy that one was a long time in the coming. I wish Amazon worked as fast as you.  

Ed P


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> This is my first post so I hope I do this right.
> 
> My book has been on Kindle awhile but it's taken me two weeks to get Amazon to lower the price. It's a paranormal/romantic suspense called:
> Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke and it's book 1 in a 5 part series.
> $1.00


Sierra,

Welcome to Kindle Boards. Hope you enjoy your stay. I've gone ahead and added your book to the list of bargain books in the original thread. But you'll want to create your own thread to promote yourself and feature your books. If you have any questions, don't be afraid to ask. In the meantime, have fun checking out the sights! 

Kevis


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Thanks kevis. Boy that one was a long time in the coming. I wish Amazon worked as fast as you.
> 
> Ed P


Ed,

I agree. Amazon took their good time getting your book price (and everyone else's) updated. I'm not sure we're completely safe yet. Amazon has a lot of bugs to work out. But at least customers won't be confused about our book prices anymore. That can only bode well for sales.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all,
Amazon took the Kindle discount away on my romantic suspense, WIDOW'S TALE, so I reduced the price to bring it back to $2.49


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Sierra,
> 
> Welcome to Kindle Boards. Hope you enjoy your stay. I've gone ahead and added your book to the list of bargain books in the original thread. But you'll want to create your own thread to promote yourself and feature your books. If you have any questions, don't be afraid to ask. In the meantime, have fun checking out the sights!
> 
> Kevis


Kevis,
Thank you. I have done this.

Sierra


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I caught a few price breaks in the last few days, and was going to post them, but Amazon corrected themselves


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Just letting everyone know that I finally caught up with Amazon's repricing madness and got everyone's book listed in the right category. It took a lot of shifting and sorting, but I believe the bargain books in the OP are now listed in the correct category. Hope you guys have a blast checking out the bargain books. If anyone else has a bargain book under 3 dollars that isn't listed on this thread, just leave a post and I'll include you on the list.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

thanks for the update


----------



## harfner (Jul 5, 2009)

Bargain books here! I'd like to announce that _Dreamer_ and _Nightmare_, the first two novels of my Silent Empire series have come to the Kindle.

Both are science fiction. _Dreamer_ is adventure and space opera. _Nightmare_ is a hunt for a serial killer. Although they're in a series, both books stand entirely alone. I put the cover blurbs below, for those who want to look. Price: $1.79.



DREAMER 
It is through first contact with an alien species that humanity learns of the Dream. It is a plane of mental existence where people are able to communicate by their thoughts alone--over distances of thousands of light-years. To ensure that future generations will have this ability, human genetic engineering produces newborns capable of finding and navigating the Dream.

They become known as the Silent.

Rust is just one planet among many in the Empire of Human Unity. It's nothing special, nothing unusual...except for the fact that it is home to an unknown boy who may be the most powerful Silent telepath ever born--a Silent with the ability to possess the bodies of others against their will. This mysterious child may be causing tremors within the Dream itself.

For now, only the Children of Irfan know about him. A monastic-like order of the Silent, the Children protect their members even as they barter their services with the governments and corporations that control known space. But power like that cannot be hidden, and soon every Silent in the universe will know about the boy--and every government will be willing to go to war to control him.

And if the Children of Irfan cannot find him first, the Dream itself may be shattered...

NIGHTMARE
In the future, dreams keep the universe running. Dreamers, known as "Silent," are able to look into other people's dreams, communicate with other Silent across the galaxy, and speak to aliens. Silent construct dreams for themselves more vivid than reality.

But some dreams have become nightmares...

Kendi Weaver doesn't know he's Silent. Hijacked into slavery, he has resigned himself to a life of servitude. Then the discovery of his innate gift for dream communication changes everything. Suddenly Kendi is a very valuable commodity. He is rescued by the Children of Irfan--a society dedicated to freeing enslaved Silent--and taken to their planet, Bellerophon.

But Bellerophon is hardly a safe refuge. A brutal serial killer is murdering Silent in their telepathic dreams, and Kendi is soon embroiled in a world of madness and murder. To catch the killer, he must enter the victims' dreams...


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice cover art! And sounds really interesting.

I'm all goey talking to you, Stephen Harper is our Prime Minister up here.


----------



## harfner (Jul 5, 2009)

And our secret plan to invade and implement our health care plan are proceding very--oop! I've said too much!



mfstewart said:


> Nice cover art! And sounds really interesting.
> 
> I'm all goey talking to you, Stephen Harper is our Prime Minister up here.


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Kevis,

Thanks for starting this thread. Both of my kindle offerings are now under 3.00 (2.99 each).

Shadow of the Ghost: Book 1: Lord of Chaos Trilogy

Legacy of the Ghost: Book 2: Lord of Chaos Trilogy

They won't be going up in price (unless Amazon does something weird). I'm off to play dial-up tag...sloooowwww.

Tanner


----------



## glc3 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi this is George Cook and I wrote this book for all children but with African American children in mind as they have so few choices out there.

The Hillsiders: What do you want to be when you grow up? $1.50

A new children's book about a fourth grade class at Barack Obama Elementary. On this day the class discusses what they want to be when they grow up with their teacher Mr. Reeves. Join along and see if you want to be the same things too.

Check out the book here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002G9UFYY


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Tanner Artesz said:


> Hi Kevis,
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread. Both of my kindle offerings are now under 3.00 (2.99 each).
> 
> ...


Tanner,

I've added you to the list.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Kevis, I have a question. I just made my action novella available for Kindle. I don't know if it goes here or someplace else. It's priced at .99. Thanks.

Sierra


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Sierra,

Are you referring to Celtic Evil? If so, I added your book to the list in the OP last week. If you have another book just let me know and I'll make sure it's added too.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

No, I know Celtic Evil was added and thanks for that. No, I just made my little action novella Diablo's Return available on Kindle last night and wasn't sure if it should go here or if there was a thread for .99.



Hope this works. I just figured out that link-maker thing at the top of the page.

Sierra


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> No, I know Celtic Evil was added and thanks for that. No, I just made my little action novella Diablo's Return available on Kindle last night and wasn't sure if it should go here or if there was a thread for .99.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're good to go, Sierra. Diablo's Return has been added to the list.


----------



## emilydowns (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Misogynist/dp/B001V5J4VO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1247072116&sr=8-1

.99 cents
#10,508 in Kindle Store (it's moving)

Review from amazon poster :
There's a raw emotional appeal in this work, and honesty in the scenes and observations. This is not genre writing; it deals with some difficult and very adult situations without a tidy beginning, middle, and end. It's literary in tone and structure. Gritty and real.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Emily,

Welcome to Kindle Boards. I've gone ahead and added you book to the bargain book list in the OP. But a couple of words of advice:

You might want to use the "Link-Maker" option all the way at the top of this screen to cut and paste the image link to your book page. That way you can edit your post and showcase your book cover for the other members here on this board. You may also want to contact one of the moderators here so that you get a low down on the rules of posting here in The Book Bazaar.

Hope you enjoy your stay and good luck with your book!


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Waiting For Spring is discounted to .99 for all of July. Afterwards it the price will be $2.99 



*Brief Amazon synopsis:*
A recently divorced woman trudges out of one small, Maine town and into an even smaller one, hoping to escape her pain. Instead she finds herself surrounded by people who are trudging on, just like her. Waiting for things to get better. Waiting for spring.

*Briefer Twitter synopsis:*
Angst, sex, love, & redemption in the boonies of Maine.

You can find a more in depth synopsis at my blog, as well as the trailer and links to excerpts and some reader reviews.

NOTE: All of the proceeds (ie, all of the profits I receive) from the book will be donated to Spruce Run, a domestic abuse project here in Maine that provides information and support to all people affected by domestic abuse.

*WARNING: The novel contains sex, raw language, and adult themes. If it was a movie it would definitely be rated R (U.S. rating system.)*


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

RJ,

I've added your book to the list too.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, Kevis. I must say making links is much easier once I discovered the link-maker link at the top. I always hate figuring out that syuff on my own.

Now I just need to decide if Diablo's Return needs it own promotion thread and figure out to bring Celtic Evil's thread back to the front page in a couple weeks for any new users to see. I'm so bad at this marketing.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Kevis!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> Thanks, Kevis. I must say making links is much easier once I discovered the link-maker link at the top. I always hate figuring out that syuff on my own.
> 
> Now I just need to decide if Diablo's Return needs it own promotion thread and figure out to bring Celtic Evil's thread back to the front page in a couple weeks for any new users to see. I'm so bad at this marketing.


Sierra,

It's always rough figuring out this stuff in the beginning. But you're getting the hang of it. By the way, I sent you a PM.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, got it. Thanks again for the tips. I have really appreciated all the help you've been since I began posting here.

Sierra


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I've noticed that we have some new author arrivals here in The Book Bazaar. If you would like to mention your bargain books here, I'll be happy to add them to the list in the Original Post.


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

My newly released novel Sumner Gardens is a delightful coming-of-age tale about a magical year in the life of a twelve-year-old boy.



It's October of 1970 and twelve-year-old altar boy Conner O'Neil has a few problems. He's dodging some oddly personal questions from his local parish priest while also suppressing the guilt he feels from that night he and his buddies shot out the window of a local haunted house. Worst of all, he learns he has to kiss the creepiest girl in class after getting the lead in the school play.

But only after his father has another heart attack do his real troubles begin . . .

A delightful tale of friendship and family and first love told in a unique and unforgettable voice.

Available now in Kindle format for $1.29 and coming soon in paperback.

Sincere thanks to those folks who downloaded a copy yesterday as a result of my announcement thread. Look forward to your thoughts!

Thanks.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like we've got a really good list of bargain/free books going. If anyone has a title to contribute, please let me know and I'll add it to the list.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

erskinelake said:


> This book is free:
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/1105
> 
> And the 2 follow-ups are $1.99 each, but Smashwords is having a 50% off sale so their only $1...so 3 books for $2.
> ...


Erskinelake,

Is _Sentence of Marriage_ a novel written by a Kindle Boards author? If not, then I kindly ask you to remove your post and suggest the book in the Free Books section with the other sticky threads at the top of this forum. This thread is only for books written by authors who are Kindle Boards members. Thanks.


----------



## erskinelake (Jun 27, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Erskinelake,
> 
> Is _Sentence of Marriage_ a novel written by a Kindle Boards author? If not, then I kindly ask you to remove your post and suggest the book in the Free Books section with the other sticky threads at the top of this forum. This thread is only for books written by authors who are Kindle Boards members. Thanks.


Oops sorry...I thought is was for any bargain book. Again my apologies.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

erskinelake said:


> Oops sorry...I thought is was for any bargain book. Again my apologies.


No problem at all. Thanks!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I've tallied up the score and we've currently got 72 bargain books featured on this thread. It's certainly a great time to be a Kindle owner. If anyone has a title to contribute to this thread, please mention it here and I'll add it to the list.


----------



## beckymiller75 (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm Rebecca Abbott Miller, and I have 2 books for Kindle for $1 each. I'd love it if you added me.

 

These are the first two books in a series I am writing about the lives of the members of a "boyband" called Quintessential and the women in their lives. Don't worry, they are not teeny-bopper _"OMG, I love the Jonas Brothers_" or fan-fiction. They are very much grown up stories about adult characters and adult situations.

Build My World
*Product Description*
A new job. A new life. A new love. Casey Russo needs a change. Her husband is gone and building a new life for herself seems like the only thing to do. She never expects to wind up on a whirlwind tour with the world's hottest pop group, Quintessential. When a romance with singer Michael Brooks heats up, Casey learns that she can't run from her past and secrets never stay secret.

Save Me
*Product Description*
Out of Control...

There was nothing exciting about Crossdale, North Carolina. For Hannah Doherty, that was a good thing. After twenty-one years of unpredictability, sadness and disappointment, she needed boring. A serious illness kept her close to home, and she believed that's where she would live and die -- alone in that small town.

Max Fitzgerald was living a dream as a member of the hottest "boyband" in the history of the world. He had it all, including a hole in his heart that he couldn't fill with fame, fortune, women and parties.

When Max finds himself stranded in Crossdale, it's the beginning of an adventure that neither he or Hannah are prepared for.

Can true love grow from a one night stand between strangers? And will it be enough to save them form the forces that threaten to tear them apart?

The Quintessential Series Continues...

(And I hope I did the links right!)


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

beckymiller75 said:


> Don't worry, they are not teeny-bopper _"OMG, I love the Jonas Brothers_" or fan-fiction.


Hey, if you're gonna come here and dis the Jonas brothers . . .

(Kidding. Best of luck!)


----------



## beckymiller75 (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL

I'm sure that if I were still a teenager, I'd love the Jonas Brothers.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

beckymiller75 said:


> I'm Rebecca Abbott Miller, and I have 2 books for Kindle for $1 each. I'd love it if you added me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Becky,

Your books have been added to the list.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

New Price!

The Legend of Witch Bane is currently available to Kindle owners for the very affordable price of $1.99. If you love fantasy, then I invite you to download your copy and join the fun.

_"If you loved Lord Of The Rings, The Hobbit, Grimms Tales, even far older tales lost in time then this tale has it all and will have you glued to its pages through every twist and turn."-R.N. Hadley Book Reviews 
_


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow. Looks like we have gained quite a few new author members over the past couple of weeks. I guess the word is finally getting out about Kindle Boards to the indie author community. If any author has a Kindle book under the price of 3 bucks, please post it on this thread so that readers looking for new bargain books to read can see them. Of course, I'll be sure to add your books to the list in the Original Post.

Good luck everyone and a warm welcome to our new author members.


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

I've lowered the price of Shadow of the Ghost: Book 1: Lord of Chaos Trilogy to 99 cents. This change will be permanent.

Enjoy,
Tanner


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Tanner,

I updated the list in the OP and added your book to the $1.00 and under section.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

New bargain price!

If you're a fan of classic fantasy books like The Chronicles of Narnia, The Never Ending Story, or The Lord of the Rings, then I invite you to get your copy of _The Legend of Witch Bane_. The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) is now available for the very affordable price of $1.99

Synopsis:

The dreaded High Queen Rhiannon has placed the kingdom of Kaldan under a terrible curse. Only Kòdobos, Anyr, and Laris can save their people from a dark fate. Danger awaits the children as they face the queen's evil minions in their desperate quest to save their kingdom. To gain final victory the children must find Witch Bane, the magic sword which will give them the power to defeat Rhiannon once and for all! But a prophecy foretelling of the return of an ancient evil threatens to doom them all. It will take all their courage to survive the malevolent forces gathered against them. Will they fail or will they succeed? Prepare for the adventure of a lifetime!

_"If you loved Lord Of The Rings, The Hobbit, Grimms Tales, even far older tales lost in time then this tale has it all and will have you glued to its pages through every twist and turn."-R.N. Hadley Book Reviews 
_


If an adrenaline-dripping, epic space opera featuring the hottest new character in science fiction is what you're looking for, then download your free sample of _Rogue Hunter_. Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter) has been lowered to its new price of $1.79.



Thanks for your support, everyone. Please enjoy the books!


----------



## mima (Jul 16, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Future-Found-Claimed-Story-ebook/dp/B001SLM28S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1247713451&sr=8-1










Sand has 24 hours to implement the master strategy he spent twelve years creating. He needs to convince a woman who has never met him before to defy the Council and raise a forest as an illegal temple. Sand also needs to convince the tree Singer Shay-non that he's loved her ever since he chose her for this revolution years ago. He's not sure which goal is more daunting. Good thing he's tricked her into a sexual contract where he must fulfill her every need. Trouble is, she's a little angry she's been tricked, and he's afraid of his own tree.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi all. I'm Ty Johnston and I have one book, two small short story collections and a screenplay currently available for the Kindle. All are under $3. For the sake of space, I'll just outline the novel below with pics of the others.


"City of Rogues: Book I of the Kobalos Trilogy" is the first novel in an epic fantasy trilogy. It's currently selling for $2.99.
*Description:* Kron Darkbow seeks vengeance, and he plans to have it no matter the costs. Returning to the city of his birth after 15 years, he hunts down the wizard responsible for the deaths of those he loved only to find out another was responsible for the murders. That other is Belgad the Liar, a former barbarian chieftan who is now boss of the city's underworld. Following his path for blood, Kron comes across the magical healer, Randall Tendbones, and accidentally reveals Randall's darkest secret to the world. It's a secret about the past, a secret that has kept Randall on the run for three years. Now it has caught up with him, and Belgad the Liar is suddenly the least of Randall and Kron's concerns. The gaze of Lord Verkain, king of of the dark northern land of Kobalos, has fallen upon Kron and Randall. And it is a gaze filled with madness.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Kevis--

_Wrong Number_ is finally listed at $0.99. If you could kindly move it to the proper category, I'd be thankful.

*Product Description*
It was the right number, but the wrong person to call.

Brad Mullen found the phone number on a cocktail napkin outside a "meat market" bar. On a whim he dials the number, connecting him in ways he could never have imagined with a woman named Julie.

Things move fast, culminating in sex in a local park. Trying to slow down the breakneck pace, Brad eases off a bit, but Julie doesn't like that at all. She burrows into all factions of Brad's life-invading his work and telling him to stay away from other women and even his best friend.

Julie's suffocating Brad. But that's nothing compared to when the handcuffs, knife, and tire iron come out.

"Wrong Number" has some sexually explicit content.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, the introductory .99 deal on 'Fire-heart' has ended, but it's still a great deal at $2.99! The first book in the trilogy, 'Elfhunter,' is still only 0.99 (and will remain so for the foreseeable future). The third book, 'Ravenshade,' will be up soon at 0.99.

Enjoy!!

Fire-Heart (A Tale of Alterra, The World That Is)


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Incidentally, it seems that I have exceeded the maximum limit of 2000 words in the original post. So I am going to have to create a new thread to add the new bargain books to the old. I'll get it up in a minute. In the meantime, I encourage everyone who has a bargain book to post it on the new thread and let this one fade away.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> I'll get it up in a minute.


Famous last words, Kevis!

(snork!)


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I think you just made a funny!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

This thread has been replaced with the following thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11400.0.html

To avoid confusion/clutter, I'm locking this thread. I believe Kevis has transferred the list from this thread to the new structure in the new thread.


----------

